

AT&T Enables Government Emergency Alerts For iPhone Users - JumpCrisscross
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2013/06/att-enables-government-emergency-alerts-for-iphone-users

======
dubfan
I got this update last night and immediately turned everything off. Call me
callous but I really don't want to be woken up at 3am because a kid was
abducted on the other side of the state. Also, from my friend's experience the
weather alerts can be inaccurate; he once got a "blizzard warning" when the
weather was absolutely fine (a blizzard in this area would be a nearly
apocalyptic event)

------
LoganCale
I find it tremendously creepy that "Presidential alerts" cannot be disabled
and you must receive them.

